# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Тотальный диктант. Тексты. 2004 - 2011.

## Lampada

*Тексты диктантов* | «Тотальный диктант»

----------


## Lampada

Текст диктанта-*2011* _
«Орфография как закон природы»: 
«Вопрос о том, зачем нужна грамотность, обсуждается широко и пристрастно. Казалось бы, сегодня, когда даже компьютерная программа способна выправить не только орфографию, но и смысл, от среднестатистического россиянина не требуется знания бесчисленных и порой бессмысленных тонкостей родного правописания. Я уж не говорю про запятые, которым не повезло дважды. Сначала, в либеральные девяностые, их ставили где попало или игнорировали вовсе, утверждая, что это авторский знак. Школьники до сих пор широко пользуются неписаным правилом: «Не знаешь, что ставить, - ставь тире». Не зря его так и называют - «знак отчаяния». Потом, в стабильные нулевые, люди начали испуганно перестраховываться и ставить запятые там, где они вообще не нужны. Правда, вся эта путаница со знаками никак не влияет на смысл сообщения. Зачем же тогда писать грамотно? 
Думаю, это нечто вроде тех необходимых условностей, которые заменяют нам специфическое собачье чутье при обнюхивании. Сколько-нибудь развитый собеседник, получив электронное сообщение, идентифицирует автора по тысяче мелочей: почерка, конечно, он не видит, если только послание пришло не в бутылке, но письмо от филолога, содержащее орфографические ошибки, можно стирать, не дочитывая. 
Известно, что в конце войны немцы, использовавшие русскую рабочую силу, угрозами вымогали у славянских рабов специальную расписку: «Такой-то обращался со мной замечательно и заслуживает снисхождения». Солдаты-освободители, заняв один из пригородов Берлина, прочли гордо предъявленное хозяином письмо с десятком грубейших ошибок, подписанное студенткой Московского университета. Степень искренности автора стала им очевидна сразу, и обыватель-рабовладелец поплатился за свою подлую предусмотрительность. 
У нас сегодня почти нет шансов быстро понять, кто перед нами: способы маскировки хитры и многочисленны. Можно сымитировать ум, коммуникабельность, даже, пожалуй, интеллигентность. Невозможно сыграть только грамотность - утонченную форму вежливости, последний опознавательный знак смиренных и памятливых людей, чтущих законы языка как высшую форму законов природы._  Дмитрий Быков, 276 слов

----------


## Throbert McGee

Lampada, can you explain to us foreigners how a *Тотальный диктант* works?  
It seems to me that in some ways it's sort of like the American custom of "spelling bees," but with complete texts instead of individual words, and for all ages instead of only *для учеников* -- is that approximately right?

----------


## Lampada

Лично я понятия не имею, как это было организовано. Я бы, наверное, сейчас сделала несколько ошибок. Мало читаю по-русски.
Но почитать можно здесь: «Тотальный диктант» , и здесь: В 11 регионах , и здесь: http://academ.info/news/16948 , и здесь:  http://kp.ru/daily/25678/837743/

----------


## Marcus

> Lampada, can you explain to us foreigners how a *Тотальный диктант* works?  
> It seems to me that in some ways it's sort of like the American custom of "spelling bees," but with complete texts instead of individual words, and for all ages instead of only *для учеников* -- is that approximately right?

 Да, именно так. Мы писали тексты под диктовку всю школу. Важно правописание конкретных форм слов и пунктуация. Из контекста мы определяем форму, потом её правильно записываем. Например, нельзя без контекста сказать, как пишется: "снится" или "сниться", "жареный" или "жаренный", "небольшой" или "не большой".

----------


## Lampada

> ...Мы писали тексты под диктовку всю школу. ...

 всей школой?

----------


## sperk

Кстати, в прошлом году из почти 2,5 тысяч участников "пятерки" получили  лишь 16 человек. Большее же количество писавших диктант удостоились лишь  двоек. ::

----------


## Marcus

> Большее же количество писавших диктант удостоилoсь лишь двоек.

 Не понял. Вы имели в виду "большинство удостоилось лишь двоек"?
Теперь вы поняли, насколько простая в русском языке орфография?

----------


## sperk

В 11 регионах

----------

